# Ultimate Home Entertainment Delivers



## ghard685 (Jan 22, 2007)

When I was trying to find a great value on theater seats, I learned about Ultimate Home Entertainment while surfing on the Home Theater Shack website. After looking at several chair manufacturers, I decided on Berkline. I called and talked to Roman and he was a tremendous help by answering all my questions.

I will say right up front - I was skeptical about mailing a $5,000 cashier's check to someone I did not know. I remembered seeing a thread on the Home Theater Shack saying Roman delivered exactly what was promised and kept in contact after the sale. So I had Roman send me a proposal, swallowed hard and put a $5,000 cashier check in an overnight letter.

The next day Roman sent me a confirmation email. He placed the order with Berkline and provided an estimated ship date. The next email came two weeks before his estimated ship date. Roman emailed me again to let me know the chairs had shipped early, what truckline they were on and the expected delivery date.

The chairs showed up just as expected. The trashman probably shuttered when he saw all the empty boxes at the curb. I ordered seven chairs with the leather/vinyl combo in black. The front three seats are electric and the four in the second row are manual recline. I would strongly encourage everybody to order the electric recline mechanism. 

My chairs were actually delivered several months ago, but we just finished the theater room construction a couple of weeks ago. The chairs are extremely comfortable. Below are several pictures of the chairs in the theater room.

As you decide on what chairs to put in your theater room and where to purchase them, I recommend Roman at Ultimate Home Entertainment without any hesitation. Great chairs, great price and great communication. It doesn't get any better than that.

Gary


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Gary,

Beautifully done room, and the chairs of course look right in place - I am glad they found such a nice home :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent... :T


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Very nice room. It's great to hear a positive on-line shopping experience as we too often hear of only negative ones. I can only imagine what you felt when you mailed off that check :sweat: raying:.


Bob


----------



## ghard685 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the complements on the room.

My confidence in sending the cashier's check was created by reading about the experiences of others. So I am passing it on. Roman was great to work with.


----------

